# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Seed Stitch Long Gown with Capped Sleeves and Rainbow Eyelash Trim



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl - Seed Stitch Long Gown with Capped Sleeves and Rainbow Eyelash Trim
Created by "Ladyfingers" - Elaine Baker
September, 2011

AG DOLL - SEED STITCH LONG GOWN WITH CAPPED SLEEVES and RAINBOW EYELASH TRIM

#6 and #8 needles (I use a circular needle)
Mary Maxim Mellowspun yarn - white
ICE - Rainbow short eyelash yarn - bright colors
4 markers

Bodice with Capped Sleeves:
With #6 needles and white yarn, cast on 52 stitches.
Next Row (neckline): Knit across in BACK of each stitch. This will make a nice firm edge for the neckline.
NOTE: The entire bodice will be worked in seed stitch (K1, P1 on right side, purl the K stitches and knit the P stitches on the wrong side).
Work in seed stitch for 2 rows.
Place markers: Seed stitch for 7 stitches, place marker, seed stitch 9, place marker, seed stitch 20, place marker, seed stitch 9, place marker, seed stitch 7.= 52 sts.
Wrong side: seed stitch back across the row.
Next Row: Work seed stitch across the row, at the same time increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts. increased). 

NOTE: Don't worry about not working a seed stitch when increasing, just do the increase and continue seed stitch across the row. You will work the seed stitch pattern on the wrong side. DO NOT INCREASE ON THE WRONG SIDE. Continue to work in seed stitch and increase on right side, work seed stitch with no increase on wrong side until stitches are divided as follows:

13 (right back), 21 (right sleeve), 32 (front), 21 (left sleeve), and 13 (left back).

Bind off for cap sleeves:
Seed stitch 13 stitches, BIND OFF the next 21 stitches, seed stitch for 32 stitches, BIND OFF the next 21 stitches, seed stitch the remaining 13 stitches.
Next Row: (wrong side) - seed stitch to each underarm area - PURL 2 TOGETHER at underarms. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment, ending with 56 stitches on the needle.
Keep to the established pattern and work in seed stitch for 11 rows - down to the waistline.

SKIRT:

Knit across the row, DECREASE 2 stitches on the FIRST TWO and LAST TWO stitches. = 52 stitches.
Purl back.
Change to #8 needles and knit across, INCREASE IN EVERY OTHER stitch across the row.
Purl back.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 6 rows. Drop white yarn. DO NOT CUT.
Attach rainbow eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.\
Pick up white yarn and work in stockinette stitch, INCREASE in every other stitch on this row only. Work in stockinette stitch for 10 rows. Drop white yarn.
Attach rainbow eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up white yarn and work in stockinette stitch for 10 rows. Drop white yarn.
Attach rainbow eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Hemline Ruffle:
Pick up white yarn and INCREASE in the FRONT and BACK of EACH STITCH across the row. Work in stockinette stitch for 8 rows. Bind off in knit.
Weave in eyelash yarn ends and sew back seam.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing your patterns!


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another keeper!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Sweet Dress, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

How adorable. I love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful dress! Thank you kind and generous lady!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing another pattern!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing all your patterns.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

You are so kind! Thank you for sharing all your patterns !❤????


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful ... thanks for sharing the pattern ...


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Tks Ladyfingers you are wonderful.Please keep knitting and turning outfitters patterns.Again Tks.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Adorable. thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Ladyfingers, I hope you do not mind, but I have converted your beautiful pattern into a PDF file, which I am attaching here.
Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, thank you so much for sharing. It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Very pretty! Thx for sharing this great pattern. I was just trying to decide what to make next for my grandchildren's AG dolls. Now I know!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

This new dress pattern is just adorable! Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I would also like to add my thanks to you, Ladyfingers for your generosity in sharing your beautiful patterns.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double... sorry


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern. I can’t wait to make it ????


----------

